# Why do you have more than one Kindle?



## SawyerKing (Jan 12, 2012)

I see that many of you have two Kindles -- I'm curious why, and if you have different uses for each one?

(I'm probably just looking for an excuse to get another one... as I already have a Kindle and an iPad, a laptop, a netbook and a PC desktop, it's pretty hard to justify one more gadget...  )


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I have all the things you have, too, but own two K2s, a KK and a Nook.

The Nook is gathering dust as I can get library books on my Kindles so it is now a relic, but can be used by my husband or a friend if they wish to read any books I purchased for it.  I have 2 K2s -- one I lend to friends to read books I have purchased and one my husband uses for the same reason and to get library books himself.  The KK was purchased just for convenience so I can send library books directly to it without having to hook it to a computer.

I hate reading on the iPad, laptop or desktop, so those do not fit in the equation.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

My K3 is strictly for reading. I read on my Fire, too, but it's mainly used for entertainment, like watching YouTube videos and playing games(although I've found myself using it as my primary reading source lately, too).


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have a K3 & a KT. But the K3 is going to be gifted to a friend in the immediate future.*


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I read my DXG at home. I prefer the bigger screen. The K3 travels with me.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

My KindleDX was a mistake. I gave it to my sister and got the Kindle3 Keyboard. It works fine but the right-hand page advance button is getting a little funky. I bought the Kindle Basic. Now, I read on both the Kindle3 and the Kindle Basic. I like both.

A friend of mine had his Kindle stolen and I was happy to loan him my Kindle3 until he could get to the states and buy a new Kindle. My K3 is nice to have as a back-up and a loaner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"Why do I have more than one Kindle?"

Because I can.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Because I have a wife.

I also have two Kobos, the first ereaders I bought. I'm afraid they've fallen into disuse.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

My KT stays in my purse for reading while traveling, and my K-Fire stays at home. I read on the Fire so I won't have to take my Touch out of my purse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I read my DXG at home. I prefer the bigger screen. The K3 travels with me.


and i'm the opposite. i still carry my DX with me daily. but the baby kindle is for long trips when i don't want to take the more expensive DX with me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Why do I have more than one Kindle?"
> 
> Because I can.


Ann, isn't this usually MY answer?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm addicted to new toys.  I generally pass along the old one when I get a new one.  Right now I have a K4, the kids each have a Fire, one of the old K2's got stepped on, one I've kept as a backup, and my K3-wifi went to a friend.  I'm anxiously awaiting the next Fire - I really want an 8.9" tablet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't buy any of my kindles. They were Christmas gifts for three different years. 2008K1. 2010K3. 2011Fire.
I use my fire for low lit events like the near dark room while watching the Super Bowl with the family and for the media uses. 
My KK for read.
Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

K3 goes with me to work, my DX is for reading at home and pdfs. I had a Touch I bought off of a coworker... I didn't care much for it so I returned it to the store and made a few bucks. The Nook Simple Touch is for everything else.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

A Kindle 3 and a Kindle Fire. So, yeah.  

I'm looking into getting another Kindle (probably the Touch version) and giving it to the ladywife.  She's been more and more interested in getting one.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I have three, my first one is a kindle two that I bought three years ago and love it.  My mom gave me the lighter kindle wifi with specials for Christmas because my kindle two  is bigger and heavier. I take the bus so when I go to work as a nanny it is easier to transport.  The family that I work for gave me a Kindle Fire for Christmas, a cover and stylue and the insurance  for two years.    I have a lot of apps on it, music and games.    I do take this to work with me and Olivia and I enjoy the games on it especially Cut the Rope.


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> I read my DXG at home. I prefer the bigger screen. The K3 travels with me.


Yeah you are right ,I like bigger screen too


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I can honestly say I have a few too many gadgets! I just had to have a netbook and now it is sitting collecting dust. I really should sell it or give it to somebody who needs one... I gave my K2 to my daughter when I got a K3. Next I got a used DX (right here on Kindleboards) which I found to be just too big for my tastes so I sold it - on Kindleboards! I love my K3 so when I saw a good deal here for a used one I bought it for my husband. But he never really got into it although he does enjoy playing Every Word. I should either sell it or gift it. Since my daughter got a Fire she says she keeps the K2 at home and uses her Fire for travel. I have a Fire too and I use it for everything except reading books. I have several magazines on it, I get on the web with it regularly, I play games, I watch movies,and I check my email. I didn't even mention my Motorola Xoom!  

I think a lot of us just are addicted to gadgets!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have 3. The fire, the kindle keyboard, and the kindle touch. 

I got so used to having touch with fire when reading, and I preferred it, so I picked up a kindle touch, despite already having the kk.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Why do I have more than one Kindle?"
> 
> Because I can.


Ditto!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Now that I really think about it I guess I have four: A kindle three, one on the fire, one on my son's ipad and one on my employer provided blackberry.  However each do different things and very different purposes.  1) The kindle three is my mainstay reading device goes with me everywhere - my Mrs thinks its surgically attached to me   2) the fire doesn't do much in the way of book reading, its mainly for web surfing in my easy chair in my living room, I think if I took that out as a mainstay device the battery would die before I got home again; 3) The ipad is not for me, I don't read on it, its for my son only; 4) the blackberry - I do read on it occasionally when space is of a premium but will do Son more if I can figure out how to get my baen books from the kindle three to the berry.

Four different readers four very different tasks, four different uses.


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

I love my Kindles.

Gave my hubby my KK wifi so I could get a KK 3g, it's the one I take to appointments or when I know I have to wait while away from home. I use the 3G to check email if away from home. Yes, it's slow but handy if I need it. 

I use my DXG at home, I love the large size.

My Fire is for entertainment on the road; usa today, magazines, games and rented movies, tv shows or streaming if our hotel has wifi. I also use it for reading at night. I like not having to get up to turn out the lights. The Fire and KK 3g are the perfect combination for me on a trip.

If you don't mind traveling with your iPad you probably don't need a Fire. The Fire does what I want and it's easier to carry.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I was perfectly happy with my K3.  But hubby noticed how I would play with the Kindle Touch display models at Best Buy and Office Max.  So he suprised me and bought me a Touch for XMas.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

adding to why have 2 kindles. My KK can fit into a qaurt size ziplock and my Fire cannot. Why does it need to go into a ziplock....I download my lab manuals to my kindles to my papers do not get soaked in eye juice (or other juices from dissection) and from the questionable microbes I have been growing for Microbiology lab. I dropped a vial on my KK that contain bacteria and other material like liquid media. THank goodness for the plastic bag and bleach


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I only have two at the moment, but i've owned all of them at some point. They either break, or i upgrade, mostly due to me been a serial upgrader tho!


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a K3 & a Fire. K3 is for reading & Fire is for movies & web. I also have the Kindle app on my iPhone just in case, but have yet to use it. I almost never use my desktop anymore...


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Why does it need to go into a ziplock


Not sure if you were responding to where I mentioned the zip but I'll answer. I put both my KK and Fire (in cases) in a gallon zip inside my tote. The inside of both my cases is a light material which over time gets dirty....putting them in a zip keeps them clean and is extra protection.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> adding to why have 2 kindles. My KK can fit into a qaurt size ziplock and my Fire cannot. Why does it need to go into a ziplock....I download my lab manuals to my kindles to my papers do not get soaked in eye juice (or other juices from dissection) and from the questionable microbes I have been growing for Microbiology lab. I dropped a vial on my KK that contain bacteria and other material like liquid media. THank goodness for the plastic bag and bleach


I used to seal my graphing calculator in industrial-strength seal-a-meal type bags when I worked in a lab, way back in the days before PDAs and the like.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Because the Touch came out before my KK died!


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a DX, a K3 and a Touch.  I love the size of the DX for reading at home and the K3 and Touch are great for traveling and anytime there's a wait somewhere.  I love using the Touch, but I must admit I'm a little disappointed that the screen background is darker than the K3 and a fair amount of light is required for comfortable reading (for these...ahem....mature eyes.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't have two Kindles! I have a Kindle and an Amazon Kindle Fire.


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

My first was the Kindle 2 my husband gave me for a birthday gift.  I purchased the kindle 3 keyboard when they first came out and the first one went to my  brother after many months of having both.  I ordered the Fire and returned it for the touch.  The keyboard went to our daughter.  The fire little to heavy for me for reading all the time.  I had purchased a tablet previous to this and did not like that either so that went to my huband who uses it for reading at night in bed.  I at one time had a netbook but that went to our son and I got a different laptop instead.  So right now the number counts of our gadgets are:  1 desktop used for pictures and scanning, 3 personal laptops + 1 from work some nights, 1 tablet and 1 kindle touch with special offers.  I also read on my smartphone, and laptops at times.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "Why do I have more than one Kindle?"
> 
> Because I can.


Me, too. And because they're there. 
I like to know what's new with them. 
I mostly just use my mini-K to keep up with the Special Offers. 
I use my Touch for reading everywhere near home, and when i travel, I use my K3 because of the 3G capability.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a DXG, K3 and Touch.  That's at least one too many.  I should get rid of one, but I like playing games on the K3, and there aren't as many games for the Touch.  But I like reading on the Touch better than the K3.  There's no difference between the screens.
I take the K3 or Touch with me when I go out, and mainly use the DX at home.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Just one Kindle here....

...well... four Kindles in the house. All are K3s, but one is mine, my wife has hers, and each of our daughters have one. My wife and I both had the original K1s, but her's ended up with a cracked screen and the scroll wheel gave up on mine, so we both upgraded.

My wife and I both have Android tablets as well, which I use now more than my laptop, and read magazines on  the larger color screen. For books, I still prefer the eInk screen on the Kindle.

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I each have two electronic devices on which we read. We both prefer e-ink for text and color for photos and images.

I have a K2 with most of my books and, since DH gave me an Amazon Fire last week, a Fire for books and documents with images (mostly for origami and weaving) as well as video and Internet access.

DH has a DX for most of his books and an Acer W500 Windows tablet for his Model Railroad magazines, Internet access, and MS Office.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Because they keep improving them and I keep buying the new models. I have my original K2 (somewhere). I bought the DX when it first came  out but replaced it when I saw the pearl screen on the GDX. When the K3 came out with the same said pearl screen I had to have it since I loved the screen on the GDX so much. Then I saw the touch which was to my mind the ultimate in 6" Kindles. So I bought that and gave my K3 with it's Oberon cover to my sister to replace her K2. (such a good brother.) Soooo......doing the math I have a K2, KT, and GDX. And that's why I have what I have. My K2 is my first. But I love both my GDX and KT. Whew! I need a drink.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a K3 that I use for all of my 'pleasure' reading (novels, mysteries, romances, etc.); a KDX that I use for professional reading/reference (anatomy texts, acupuncture manuals, herbals, etc...they show up much better on the larger screen); and a Fire that I use to surf the net and keep up with email when I'm traveling--it is much lighter than the laptop I used to take with me. And lately I've been collecting some magazines on it.


----------



## bigcase02 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thinking of getting kindle fire to add to my black & white model. What are the main benefits of an upgrade?  Casey


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I might upgrade when the new format comes out. I am waiting to see how Amazon handles that.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a K2 and Fire. I prefer to read on the K2. The fire is typically used for work (email/browsing/notes) and entertainment.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I like to see how my books look on the diferent models. Have the Kindle DX and Fire. Still need a smaller format.


----------



## Jimmy Mancini (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi,

Each of us have their own kindle in the house. I'm planning to get a kindle fire but my eyes are looking at an Android, what do you think?  

Jimmy Mancini


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmy Mancini said:


> I'm planning to get a kindle fire but my eyes are looking at an Android, what do you think?
> 
> Jimmy Mancini


Welcome, Jimmy!

Kindle Fire IS, for all practical purposes, and Android device.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

Jimmy Mancini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Each of us have their own kindle in the house. I'm planning to get a kindle fire but my eyes are looking at an Android, what do you think?
> 
> Jimmy Mancini


I assume you mean a different Android tablet. I have a Galaxy Tab, along with a few Kindles. The form factor of the Galaxy Tab is almost identical to the Fire. The Kindle app for Android does most of the same things as a Kindle, except:

it can't download Personal Documents
no collections
no Kindle Lending Library

I don't have a Fire, but I expect it's more of a pain to stream Prime Videos on another tablet. You have to go to the full Amazon site in a web browser and access the videos that way, and you need to have at least Android 2.3 and Flash. I assume this is much more streamlined on the Fire.

If you can live without those features, you might look at an Android Tablet.


----------



## btrahan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I could never give up my original kindle!  It last forever between charges!

But, I love my kindle fire!  Greatest invention ... ever!


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a kk3g and a fire. I received my kk3g for Christmas 2010 and I bought my fire with money I received for Christmas 2011. I love them both and take them both every where I go. I use my kk for reading and my fire for playing. I have a lighted case for my kk and so I don't need any other light source. I enjoy my kindles.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I have Kindle Fires. We used to have our own Kindle 3 (keyboard), but after she got her Fire, my wife gave her Kindle 3 to one of our nieces.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

We have 2 Kindles in the family b/c we have two teens who used to be really big readers until high school, then less so. We thought buying them a Kindle of their own might reawaken their interest in reading books, not just mags, texts, websites, FB, etc. And for the most part we've been right. My daughter immediately wolfed down The Hunger Games, both kids have downloaded textbooks so they don't have to schlep their massive schoolbooks back and forth (they need a sherpa still!). And maybe best of all, my son leaves his out in front of him while he studies and looks up words he doesn't know in the Oxford English dictionary that comes with the Kindle. This alone was worth the purchase. Everyone knows what a hassle it is to go to a dictionary or even your laptop to look something up, but to be able to just touch a screen and instantly get this topnotch dictionary definition (word origins, synonyms, all that stuff that's going to help a kid prep for the ACT/SAT tests) is so valuable-an unexpected benefit of the Kindles.


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the diversity between my kindles. Also one's my travelling Kindle, and ones for home use only!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Because I _can_.


----------



## InsideTheKindle (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 5 :O Just so I can post em on my site and write review for all of you


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I only have one, well, _will_ have one as the Kindle Fire has yet to be shipped to me. But I sold my Kindle Touch to help pay for the Fire. However, I've thought about getting a Kindle Keyboard, because it was my first Kindle and I'm sentimental about them. 

Honestly, I think the real reason I would get more than one Kindle is the fact that I'm a tech junkie.


----------

